# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والأنترنت >  كل ما تحتاج عن laptop

## المهندس

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

في البداية :
قد تحتار أي جهاز سوف يقع عليه الاختيار ..
لكن إن كنت تعلم ماذا تريد و ما هي حاجتك للمحمول و قمت بوضع مواصفات مبدئية تكون كحد أدني للمواصفات التي تتناسب مع حاجاتك و إمكانياتك المالية لشراء المحمول فهذا سوف يسهل عليك كثيراً الاختيار بغض النظر عن اسم الشركة المصنعة له .






أما إن كنت لا تعرف كيف تعد أو تقرأ المواصفات و أيها المناسب لك فحتماً انك سوف تنساق خلف الدعايات و الشركات المعروفة في هذا المجال و تغض ناظريك عن بعض الشركات الأخرى حتى و إن كنت ستجد ضالتك عندهم و كيف لك أن تعرف هذا و أن تجهل ما يناسبك .
أيضا قد ينساق البعض وراء تجارب من عرفهم لمجرد أنهم امتدحوا جهاز معين أو شركة معينة متجاهلاً أو غير مدرك أن ما يناسبه قد لا يناسب غيره و بالتالي سيفاجئ بعد شرائه للجهاز بأنه أخطئ الاختيار بالرغم من سعر الجهاز و اسم الماركة التي تعلوا غطاء الجهاز و في نفس الوقت قد تصدف معك و تختار جهازاً لا يقل أدائه عن حاجتك بل يزيد و أنت هنا تكون قد تكلفت على نفسك بشراء جهاز كان بإمكانك أن تشتري ارخص منه و بمواصفات تفي بحاجتك و بسعر يحفظ مالك .
حتماً بعدما أن تتعرف على كيفية اختيار المحمول أنك لن تتشتت عند معرفتك أن هناك أكثر من 18 شركة تنتج هذا النوع من الكمبيوترات المحمولة و هي كالتالي دون أي مفاضلة ( فالأفضل يرجع أولا و أخيرا لحاجتك و مدى ملائمته لمتطلباتك و ظروفك ) :


SONY 
TOSHIBA 
LG 
Dell
Vectron 
IBM 
Asus 
BenQ 
SIEMENS
Gigabyte 
ORANGE 
MSI 
COMPAQ 
acer
Flybook 
Panasonic 
ART 
أن المهم ليس ماركة الجهاز و اسم الشركة المصنعة له بقدر ما هو مهم محتوى و مواصفات و سعر هذا الجهاز .
وأما العلامة أو الماركة فأتركها للصحف والإعلانات والأشخاص الذين تغرهم العلامة التجارية * .

المعالج ( Processer )



سرعة و أداء الجهاز تعتمد على عدة عوامل ( سيأتي ذكرها فيما بعد ) منها المعالج و هناك شركات عدة و أنواع من المعالجات أشهرها معالجات Intel و AMD لكني هنا سأتحدث عن معالجات Intel لتسيدها السوق بإصدارها تقنيتها المعروفة بـ ( Centrino ) و التي طورت من الكمبيوترات المحمولة إلى الأفضل .
يمكن تقسيم معالجات ( Intel ) إلى قسمين حسب ظروف الاستخدام :
1- معالجات الكمبيوتر المكتبي ( Desktop ) :منها معالجات : Pentium 4 و Celeron .
و هذا النوع من المعالجات يمكن استخدمه في الكمبيوتر المحمول بدل معالجات المحمول و ذلك لرخص ثمنها مقارنة بمعالجات المحمول لكهنا تستهلك بطارية عالية و ترتفع حرارتها بسرعة بالإضافة لأنها تصدر صوت مزعج من مراوح التبريد لأنها معدة للاستخدام المكتبي .



تذكر أن معالجات Celeron أقل كفاءة من معالجات Pentium و بالتالي فهي أرخص منها ثمناً فإذا كنت لا تستخدم تطبيقات متطورة كبرامج تحرير الصور و الصوت و الفيديو و البرامج الهندسية و إنما تستخدم الكمبيوتر للتتطبيقات البسيطة فقط فيمكنك استخدام معالجات Celeron و بالتالي تحصل على جهاز غير مكلف  و يفي بحاجتك البسيطة .
2- معالجات الكمبيوتر المحمول ( Laptop ) :منها معالجات : Pentium Mobile و Pentium M و التي تعتبر جزء من تقنية Centrino .
تمتاز معالجات الكمبيوتر المحمول عموماً بأنها صنعت خصيصا لتلائم ظروف المستخدم المتنقل فهي لا تستهلك بطارية عالية و لا ترتفع حرارتها بسرعة .

و بعد ظهور تقنية Centrino و المزودة بمعالجات Pentium M و التي امتازت بأنها تستخدم رقائق اصغر حجماً مما انعكس على شكل الجهاز الخارجي فأصبح خيف الوزن و صغير الحجم بالإضافة لدعمها للشبكات اللاسلكية و قلة استهلاكها للبطارية .
و اما بالنسبة للسرعة فليس هناك مقياس يحدد سرعة معالجات الـ Centrino مقابل معالجات Pentium و لكن معالجات الـ Centrino تتفوق على معالجات Pentium بالأداء و الإمكانيات .
على سبيل المثال :
أداء معالجPentium M ( Centrino ) 1.6 GHz
أعلى من أداء معالج Pentium 2.4 GHz
لمزيد من التفاصيل قم بزيارة : www.intel.com/arabic
تردد الناقل الأمامي ( FBS ) للمعالج :
قد تجد جهازين لهما نفس المعالج لنفرض Pentium M بسرعة 1.6 جيجاهيرتز و لكن لاحمدهما تردد 400 ميجاهيرتز بينما للأخر تردد 533 ميجاهيرتز فاحرص على انتقاء ذا التردد الأعلى لأن ذالك يؤثر إيجابياً في مستوى أداء المعالج .
الذاكرة المخبئة ( Cache ) :

و تسمى أيضا بـ الذاكرة الثانوية و ( L2 ) و يختلف حجمها حسب نوع المعالج ففي معالجات Pentium 4 كانت 512 كيلوبايت و الآن في معالجات Pentium M و صلت إلى 2 ميجابايت .

طقم الرقائق ( Chipset ) *

إن مجرد عمل مقارنة بسيطة بين طقم رقاقات من نفس الجيل من الشركات الخمس Intel , VIA , SIS , Ali , ATI سيعطك انطباعا حقيقياً عن أهمية هذا الموضوع ، كذلك المقارنة بين طقم رقاقات شركة واحدة مثل Intel ولكن لأجيال مختلفة مثل E7205 , I865 I875 و التي جميعها تدعم تقنية ( Dual Channel ) سيعطيك نفس الانطباع لذلك ينبغي الحرص على التمييز بين هذه الشركات و هذه الأطقم و تعتبر أطقم ( Intel 8xx ) الأغلى في هذه الأجهزة بينما أطقم ( SIS ) وغيرها أرخص بكثير و تختلف الأطقم فيما بينها فبعضها يحتوي على كرت شاشة مدمج ( Integrated ) وبعضها بحاجة إلى كروت مستقلة مما يعني أداء أعلى و سعرا أغلى .

الذاكرة العشوائية ( RAM )

و تسمى أحيانا Memory أو الذاكرة الرئيسية و كما سبق و ذكرنا فهي أيضا تساهم في تحسين أداء الكمبيوتر و سرعته و ذلك كلما زاد حجمها و يفضل أن لا تقل عن 256 مجابايت مع نظام التشغيل Windows XP و إن كانت 512 ميحابايت فذلك أفضل بالتأكيد و الآن توجد ذواكر بحجم1024 ميجابايت ( أي 1 جيجابايت ) و 2 جيجابايت .
و الذواكر نوعين : SD RAM و DDR و أفضلهما DDR بل و ظهر هناك نوع أخر مع تقنية Centrino و هو DDR 2 و التي تعتمد على تقنية Dual Channel بحيث يكون هناك ثقبين توسعة و يركب في كل ثقب ذاكرة واحدة و بالتالي يمكن ترقيتها إلى 2 جيجابايت و بتردد ناقل أمامي يصل إلى 533 ميجاهيرتز .
و كما ذكرنا سابقاً مع تردد الناقل الأمامي للمعالج نذكر الآن بأنه كلما زاد تردد الذاكرة FSB كان ذلك أفضل .

----------


## المهندس

كرت الشاشة ( VGA )


بناء على استخدامك للجهاز يمكننا تحديد حاجتك من كروت الشاشة فمثلاً أن كنت تستخدمه للتصميم و تحرير الفيديو و الألعاب المتطور القوية و مشاهدة الأفلام و التلفاز فإنك في هذه الحالة تحتاج إلى كرت بمواصفات جيدة أو عالية .
ذاكرة كرت الشاشة :
يفضل ألا تقل ذاكرة كرت الشاشة عن 64 ميجابايت و هناك كروت بذاكرة 32 ميجابايت و 128 ميجابايت و كلما زاد تحسن الأداء .
نوع كرت الشاشة :
هناك نوعين من كروت الشاشة هي كالتالي :
1- المستقل : و يأتي مستقل عن طقم الرقائق و يمتلك ذاكرة خاصة به و هو أغلى سعراً و اكثر استهلك للبطارية و تعد كروت ATI Radeon و GeForce الأفضل .
2- المدمج ( Integrated ) : و يكون مدمج بالرقائق و يشارك ( Shared ) في استخدام ذاكرة الجهاز ( RAM ) و بالتالي سيستخدم منها بقدر حاجته من الذاكرة ( مثلاً أن كانت ذاكرة الجهاز 128 ميجابايت و ذاكرة الكرت 32 ميجابايت فستصبح ذاكرة الجاهز المتبقية 96 ميجابايت و هذه لا يتناسب مع حاجة نظام Windows XP من الذاكرة فما بالك بالبرنامج الأخرى المثبتة على الجهاز و افضل أنواعه Intel و هو ياخذ من الذاكرة بقدر 8 ميجابايت كحد ادنى و غالباً ما يوصف بـ UpTo 64 - 128 و هذا الحد الأقصى للمشاركة .

شاشة العرض ( Display ) *



نوع الشاشة :
حتما تكون شاشة الجهاز المحمول مبنية على شاشات ( LCD ) والتي تعني Liquid crystal display أي شاشة الكرستال السائل و غالبا ما تنقسم إلى قسمين رئيسيين :
TFT : وهي اختصار للجملة Thin film transistor و تسمى Active-Matrix و تتميز هذه الشاشة بوضوح أكثر و بزاوية رؤية أكبر و هي تساهم في ارتفاع سعر المحمول و كذلك تعتبر أكثر استهلاكا للطاقة و مع ذلك فهي أريح للعين و قدرتها في الإضاءة أكبر .
DSTN : و تسمى كذلك ( HPA ) أو Passive Matrix و هذه الشاشة تعتبر إضاءتها أقل من سابقتها وهي أقل في الوضوح و زاوية الرؤية صغير جدا بحيث لا يمكنك مشاهدة تفاصيل الشاشة من الجنب وهي أقل كلفة .
كذلك ظهر النوع الجديد من الشاشات و هو نوع :
Wide Screen : وهذا النوع من الشاشات يتميز كما هو ظاهر من الاسم بزيادة عرض الشاشة و السبب في هذا أن تقنية الشاشات الحالية مبنية على معامل 4/3 و هي تمثل نسبة عرض الشاشة إلى ارتفاعها أي أن العرض أكبر بما يساوي الثلث ( 1/3 ) و هي تقنية قديمة ظهرت مع ظهور التلفاز و لم يتم تطويرها و مع التقنيات الحديثة في التصوير و الفيديو تم الانتقال إلى مقاس أقرب لحقيقية مسقط نظر العين بحيث أصبح معامل نسبة عرض الشاشة إلى الارتفاع يساوي 16/9 بينما التقنية السابقة تساوي 4/3 أو 12/9 و لذلك تعتبر شاشات Wide مريحة للنظر خاصة إذا كان المستخدم ينظر للشاشة من مسافة مناسبة كما أن هذه الشاشة أفضل بكثير لمشاهدة أفلام DVD و لكنها أغلى سعرا و يبقى الخيار للمستخدم .
مقاس الشاشة (Size ) :
و أما مقاس الشاشة فلا حاجة لشرح و توضيح أن شاشات ( LCD ) كلما زاد مقاسها ترتب على هذا ثلاثة أمور هي :
1- ارتفاع السعر .
2- زيادة الوزن .
3- زيادة استهلاك البطارية .
فإذا كان لديك جهازان بنفس المواصفات الأول بمقاس شاشة 15.4" و الثاني 14.1" فحتما سيكون سعر الأول أعلى لذا يجب أن تدرس مدى إمكانية تبرير هذا السعر الإضافي هل تستحق زيادة الشاشة بوصة واحدة هذه الإضافة أم لا ؟ فإذا كنت ممن يعاني من مشكلة في بصره بسبب الشاشات الصغيرة عليك بالكبيرة أيضاً هناك شاشات بمقاس 17" كما نذكرك بأن معظم الأجهزة المحمولة تحوي على منفذ VGA الذي يعطي القابلية لتوصيلة شاشة الكمبيوتر المكتبي ( CRT ) العادية بالمحمول فيما لو أحببت أن تسهل على نفسك استخدام شاشة كبيرة دون الحاجة لزيادة مقاس شاشة الجهاز طبعا حينما تكون بعيد عن منزلك ستضطر أن تتخلى عن الشاشة العادية .
دقة الشاشة ( Resolution ) :أما دقة الشاشة فهي تنقسم إلى عدة درجات معروفة كالتالي :
الشاشات القياسية
الشاشة XGA SXGA SXGA+ UXGA
الدقة 1024 × 768 1280 × 1024 1400 × 1050 1600 × 1200
التقيم مقبولة جيدة ممتازة ممتازة
الشاشات العريضة
الشاشة WXGA WSXGA WUXGA
الدقة 1366 × 768 1600 × 1024 1920 × 1200
فإذا وجدت شاشة تستخدم ( XGA ) و أخرى أغلى منها في القيمة و بمواصفات ( SXGA ) فلا تبخل على نفسك بهذه الزيادة التي تنفعك و لا تعتقد أن الأرخص دائما أفضل .

----------


## المهندس

القرص الصلب ( Hard Disk )


حجم التخزين :
كلما زاد حجم القرص الصلب و سرعته تحسن أداء الكمبيوتر و سرعته لكن في المقابل زادت التكلفة و 40 جيجابايت أعتقد أنها مناسبة للمستخدم العادي و هناك 60 و 80 و 100 و 120 و 160 و 200 جيجابايت و قد تزيد في المستقبل .
سرعة الدوران :و هي كالتالي : O4200O rpm و O5400 rpm و O7200 rpm و كلها تقاس بالـ ( rpm ) أي دورة في الدقيقة و كلما ذات هذه السرعة ترتب عليها ما يلي :
1- زادت سرعة نقل البيانات .
2- ارتفعت حرارة القرص .
3- استهلاك بطارية أكثر .
4- زيادة الوزن .
نوع التقنية :
التقنية المستخدمة حالياً هي تقنية الـ ( IDE ) و هي تنقسم إلى قسمين :
- تقنية ( ATA ) أو ( PATA ) : و تعمل بقدرة نقل 133 ميجابايت ظاهرياً .
- تقنية ( SATA ) : تعمل على قدرة نقل من 150 إلى 300 ميجابايت ظاهرياً و تحتوي على جزم نقل بيانات أنحف .

قارئ الأقراص 




بواستطها نقوم بنسخ الأقراص الليزرية ( CD ) و ( DVD ) و قراءتها و هي كما يلي ( مرتبة حسب الأفضل ) :
نوع محرك الأقراص الوظيفية
DVD Super Multi يقرأ و يكتب أقراص DVD أحادية ( 4.2 جيجابايت ) و ثنائي الطبقة ( 8.4 جيجابايت ) و CD 
DVD RW يقرأ و يكتب أقراص DVD الطبقة و CD ( بنوعيها CD-R و CD-RW )
COMBO يقرأ و يكتب أقراص CD و يقرأ DVD بدون كتابة
CD Writer يقرأ و يكتب أقراص CD
CD ROM يقرا اقراص CD بدون كتابة
ملاحظة : محرك الأقراص ( DVD Super Multi ) يسمى أيضاً بـ DVD Multi و DVD Dual .

----------


## المهندس

وسائل الاتصال (Communication )

و هي وسائل للاتصال بالشبكات أو نقل البيانات لاسلكياَ بين جهازين أو أكثر و منها ما يلي :
كرت الشبكة المحلية ( LAN ) :



تسمى بـ ( NIC ) و الشبكة هي عبارة عن جهازين أو مجموعة من الأجهزة ترتبط ببعضها عن طريق هذا الكرت و يتم نقل و تبادل البيانات فيم بينها ( أشبه بالإنترنت حتى أن الشبكة المحلية تسمى إنترانت ) و تكون سرعة النقل أو الاتصال من 10 إلى100 ميجابت في الثانية و بالتالي فهي سريعة و عملية في نقل البيانات و تفي بالغرض أيضا عن طريق هذه الشبكة تستطيع الاتصال بالإنترنت بالارتباط بالجهاز الرئيسي ( الخادم : و الذي يتصل بالإنترنت مباشرة و تتصل الأجهزة الأخرى به لتصل إلى الإنترنت عن طريقه ) .
الشبكة المحلية اللاسلكية ( Wireless LAN ) :



تسمى أيضاً بالـ ( Wi Fi ) كما هو معروف و هي عبارة عن شبكة محلية كالتي سبق ذكرها لكن الفرق هنا أنها تتصل بدون أسلاك و سرعة الاتصال فيها تصل إلى 11 ميجابت في الثانية إلى 54 ميجابت في الثانية و الآن هذه التقنية مطبقة في بعض المرافق العامة و مقاهي الإنترنت بحيث لو توفر في جهازك كرت شبكة لا سلكية أو كان مجهز بتقنية Centrino عند إذن تستطيع الاتصال بالإنترنت لاسلكياً و بسرعات عالية ( DSL ) و حديثاً ظهرت شبكات الـ ( Wi Max ) و تتميز بأنها تغطي مساحة أكبر لاسلكياً كالمدن .
أنواع التقنيات التي تدعمها كروت الشبكة اللاسلكية :
المعيار السرعة نطاق التغطية
H802.11a 54 ميجابت في الثانية 11 متر
H802.11b 11 - 20 ميجابت في الثانية 40 متر
H802.11g 54 ميجابت في الثانية 50 متر
و أفضل الأنواع هو الذي يدعم نوعين من تقنيات الشبكات اللاسلكية و هو : H802.11b\g .

يتبع

----------


## المهندس

الفاكس مودم ( Modem ) :



هو معرف و لا يحتاج إلى تعريف ( عن طريقه تتصل بالإنترنت كذلك تستقبل الفاكسات طبعاً بدون إنترنت ) .
الأشعة تحت الحمراء ( Infraed ) :
و تسمى بـ InR و هي تقنية أصبحت قديمة الغرض منها هو نقل البيانات بين جهازين متواجهين في خط مستقيم لا تتجاوز المسافة بينهم نصف متر دون حواجز و تستخدم في بعض أجهزة الهاتف الجوال كما هو معروف .
أشعة الرديو ( Bluetooth ) :



هي تطوير لتقنية الأشعة تحت الحمراء فـ تسمح للاتصال بين أكثر من جهازين في محيط دائرة طول قطرها 10 أمتار و يمكن الاتصال حتى في حال وجود الحواجز و بسرعة أعلى و تستخدم في كثير من الجولات و الكمبيوترات الكفية و الطابعات و لوحات المفاتيح و الفأرات و السماعات و مع الوقت ستظهر أجهزة جديدة تدعم هذه التقنية لكنها ليست أفضل من شبكات الـ ( Wi Fi ) بالتأكيد

----------


## المهندس

يتبع..وانتظرو مع المهندس

اول دوره كامله وير ليس فقط مع المهندس

سيتم الاعلان عن الدوره في وقتها

----------


## سوسن

موضوعك رووووووووووعه

بانتظار بقيه الموضوع ويا ريت لو تحكيلنا عن احسن نوعيه جهاز وشو مواصفاته بالزبط وكم سعره
واسعار اللاب توبات بالعموم عنا بالاردن هلا  ومن وين بتنصحني اشتريه ، وبتنصحني استنى عرض طلاب الجامعات تاع ال7 دنانير شهري ، ولا لا ، لانه سمعت رح تكون اولويه التوزيع على طلاب السنه الاولى ويا ريت تحكيلي كل شي بتعرفه عن عرض اللاب توبات لطلاب الجامعات ومتى رح يوزعوهم  بكون ممنونه الك .

----------


## سلطي أنا

لا زلنا في انتظار بقية الموضوع  وبتمنى انك تجيب على اسئله سوسن بالتفصيل لانها مهمه للجميع ويعطيك العافيه

سلام

----------


## حسان القضاة

*المهندس... مجهودك مميز... وموضوعك اكثر من رائع..تم تثبيت الموضوع.. 
اسجل تقديري  واحترامي ..
دمت بود..
حسان القضاة




*

----------


## الحوت

شكرا على موضوعك المفيد

جد  حلو ومفيد
بس بده رجعه وقلم وورقه 
حتى نسجل الامور المهمه

----------


## dana



----------


## N_tarawneh

مشكور أخي العزيز مجهود رائع جدا ... :Smile:  
بس عندي سؤال:- ما مدى معرفتك بأجهزة IBM ?
وشكرا ً ...

----------


## المهندس

شكر للجميع على ردودهم 
سوسن ساجيب عن الاسئله بالتفصيل قريبا 
الاخ نادر معرفتي بها جيده ان شاء الله سوف اجيبك على سؤالك 
بانتظاره

شكرا لكم

----------


## المهندس

::: تشريح اللاب توب :::

----------


## واحده حلوه

كووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول :SnipeR (30):

----------


## أحمد التل

في البداية :

قد تحتار أي جهاز سوف يقع عليه الاختيار ..
لكن إن كنت تعلم ماذا تريد و ما هي حاجتك للمحمول و قمت بوضع مواصفات مبدئية تكون كحد أدني للمواصفات التي تتناسب مع حاجاتك و إمكانياتك المالية لشراء المحمول فهذا سوف يسهل عليك كثيراً الاختيار بغض النظر عن اسم الشركة المصنعة له .

أما إن كنت لا تعرف كيف تعد أو تقرأ المواصفات و أيها المناسب لك فحتماً انك سوف تنساق خلف الدعايات و الشركات المعروفة في هذا المجال و تغض ناظريك عن بعض الشركات الأخرى حتى و إن كنت ستجد ضالتك عندهم و كيف لك أن تعرف هذا و أن تجهل ما يناسبك .

أيضا قد ينساق البعض وراء تجارب من عرفهم لمجرد أنهم امتدحوا جهاز معين أو شركة معينة متجاهلاً أو غير مدرك أن ما يناسبه قد لا يناسب غيره و بالتالي سيفاجئ بعد شرائه للجهاز بأنه أخطئ الاختيار بالرغم من سعر الجهاز و اسم الماركة التي تعلوا غطاء الجهاز و في نفس الوقت قد تصدف معك و تختار جهازاً لا يقل أدائه عن حاجتك بل يزيد و أنت هنا تكون قد تكلفت على نفسك بشراء جهاز كان بإمكانك أن تشتري ارخص منه و بمواصفات تفي بحاجتك و بسعر يحفظ مالك .

حتماً بعدما أن تتعرف على كيفية اختيار المحمول أنك لن تتشتت عند معرفتك أن هناك أكثر من 18 شركة تنتج هذا النوع من الكمبيوترات المحمولة و هي كالتالي دون أي مفاضلة ( فالأفضل يرجع أولا و أخيرا لحاجتك و مدى ملائمته لمتطلباتك و ظروفك ) :




HP
SONY 
TOSHIBA 
LG 
Dell
Vectron 
IBM 
Asus 
BenQ 
SIEMENS
Gigabyte 
ORANGE 
MSI 
COMPAQ 
acer
Flybook 
Panasonic 
ART 

أن المهم ليس ماركة الجهاز و اسم الشركة المصنعة له بقدر ما هو مهم محتوى و مواصفات و سعر هذا الجهاز .
وأما العلامة أو الماركة فأتركها للصحف والإعلانات والأشخاص الذين تغرهم العلامة التجارية * .

المعالج ( Processer )



سرعة و أداء الجهاز تعتمد على عدة عوامل ( سيأتي ذكرها فيما بعد ) منها المعالج و هناك شركات عدة و أنواع من المعالجات أشهرها معالجات Intel و AMD لكني هنا سأتحدث عن معالجات Intel لتسيدها السوق بإصدارها تقنيتها المعروفة بـ ( Centrino ) و التي طورت من الكمبيوترات المحمولة إلى الأفضل .

يمكن تقسيم معالجات ( Intel ) إلى قسمين حسب ظروف الاستخدام :

1- معالجات الكمبيوتر المكتبي ( Desktop ) :

منها معالجات : Pentium 4 و Celeron .
و هذا النوع من المعالجات يمكن استخدمه في الكمبيوتر المحمول بدل معالجات المحمول و ذلك لرخص ثمنها مقارنة بمعالجات المحمول لكهنا تستهلك بطارية عالية و ترتفع حرارتها بسرعة بالإضافة لأنها تصدر صوت مزعج من مراوح التبريد لأنها معدة للاستخدام المكتبي .




تذكر أن معالجات Celeron أقل كفاءة من معالجات Pentium و بالتالي فهي أرخص منها ثمناً فإذا كنت لا تستخدم تطبيقات متطورة كبرامج تحرير الصور و الصوت و الفيديو و البرامج الهندسية و إنما تستخدم الكمبيوتر للتتطبيقات البسيطة فقط فيمكنك استخدام معالجات Celeron و بالتالي تحصل على جهاز غير مكلف ( قد يصل سعره إلى 2900 ريال سعودي فقط ) و يفي بحاجتك البسيطة .

2- معالجات الكمبيوتر المحمول ( Laptop ) :

منها معالجات : Pentium Mobile و Pentium M و التي تعتبر جزء من تقنية Centrino .
تمتاز معالجات الكمبيوتر المحمول عموماً بأنها صنعت خصيصا لتلائم ظروف المستخدم المتنقل فهي لا تستهلك بطارية عالية و لا ترتفع حرارتها بسرعة .



و بعد ظهور تقنية Centrino و المزودة بمعالجات Pentium M و التي امتازت بأنها تستخدم رقائق اصغر حجماً مما انعكس على شكل الجهاز الخارجي فأصبح خيف الوزن و صغير الحجم بالإضافة لدعمها للشبكات اللاسلكية و قلة استهلاكها للبطارية .

و اما بالنسبة للسرعة فليس هناك مقياس يحدد سرعة معالجات الـ Centrino مقابل معالجات Pentium و لكن معالجات الـ Centrino تتفوق على معالجات Pentium بالأداء و الإمكانيات .

على سبيل المثال :

أداء معالجPentium M ( Centrino ) 1.6 GHz
أعلى من أداء معالج Pentium 2.4 GHz

لمزيد من التفاصيل قم بزيارة : Redirect Page

تردد الناقل الأمامي ( FBS ) للمعالج :

قد تجد جهازين لهما نفس المعالج لنفرض Pentium M بسرعة 1.6 جيجاهيرتز و لكن لاحمدهما تردد 400 ميجاهيرتز بينما للأخر تردد 533 ميجاهيرتز فاحرص على انتقاء ذا التردد الأعلى لأن ذالك يؤثر إيجابياً في مستوى أداء المعالج .

الذاكرة المخبئة ( Cache ) :

و تسمى أيضا بـ الذاكرة الثانوية و ( L2 ) و يختلف حجمها حسب نوع المعالج ففي معالجات Pentium 4 كانت 512 كيلوبايت و الآن في معالجات Pentium M و صلت إلى 2 ميجابايت .

طقم الرقائق ( Chipset ) *

إن مجرد عمل مقارنة بسيطة بين طقم رقاقات من نفس الجيل من الشركات الخمس Intel , VIA , SIS , Ali , ATI سيعطك انطباعا حقيقياً عن أهمية هذا الموضوع ، كذلك المقارنة بين طقم رقاقات شركة واحدة مثل Intel ولكن لأجيال مختلفة مثل E7205 , I865 I875 و التي جميعها تدعم تقنية ( Dual Channel ) سيعطيك نفس الانطباع لذلك ينبغي الحرص على التمييز بين هذه الشركات و هذه الأطقم و تعتبر أطقم ( Intel 8xx ) الأغلى في هذه الأجهزة بينما أطقم ( SIS ) وغيرها أرخص بكثير و تختلف الأطقم فيما بينها فبعضها يحتوي على كرت شاشة مدمج ( Integrated ) وبعضها بحاجة إلى كروت مستقلة مما يعني أداء أعلى و سعرا أغلى .

الذاكرة العشوائية ( RAM )


و تسمى أحيانا Memory أو الذاكرة الرئيسية و كما سبق و ذكرنا فهي أيضا تساهم في تحسين أداء الكمبيوتر و سرعته و ذلك كلما زاد حجمها و يفضل أن لا تقل عن 256 مجابايت مع نظام التشغيل Windows XP و إن كانت 512 ميحابايت فذلك أفضل بالتأكيد و الآن توجد ذواكر بحجم1024 ميجابايت ( أي 1 جيجابايت ) و 2 جيجابايت .

و الذواكر نوعين : SD RAM و DDR و أفضلهما DDR بل و ظهر هناك نوع أخر مع تقنية Centrino و هو DDR 2 و التي تعتمد على تقنية Dual Channel بحيث يكون هناك ثقبين توسعة و يركب في كل ثقب ذاكرة واحدة و بالتالي يمكن ترقيتها إلى 2 جيجابايت و بتردد ناقل أمامي يصل إلى 533 ميجاهيرتز .

و كما ذكرنا سابقاً مع تردد الناقل الأمامي للمعالج نذكر الآن بأنه كلما زاد تردد الذاكرة FSB كان ذلك أفضل .

كرت الشاشة ( VGA )



بناء على استخدامك للجهاز يمكننا تحديد حاجتك من كروت الشاشة فمثلاً أن كنت تستخدمه للتصميم و تحرير الفيديو و الألعاب المتطور الة و مشاهدة الأفلام و التلفاز فإنك في هذه الحالة تحتاج إلى كرت بمواصفات جيدة أو عالية .

ذاكرة كرت الشاشة :
يفضل ألا تقل ذاكرة كرت الشاشة عن 64 ميجابايت و هناك كروت بذاكرة 32 ميجابايت و 128 ميجابايت و كلما زاد تحسن الأداء .

نوع كرت الشاشة :
هناك نوعين من كروت الشاشة هي كالتالي :

1- المستقل : و يأتي مستقل عن طقم الرقائق و يمتلك ذاكرة خاصة به و هو أغلى سعراً و اكثر استهلك للبطارية و تعد كروت ATI Radeon و GeForce الأفضل .

2- المدمج ( Integrated ) : و يكون مدمج بالرقائق و يشارك ( Shared ) في استخدام ذاكرة الجهاز ( RAM ) و بالتالي سيستخدم منها بقدر حاجته من الذاكرة ( مثلاً أن كانت ذاكرة الجهاز 128 ميجابايت و ذاكرة الكرت 32 ميجابايت فستصبح ذاكرة الجاهز المتبقية 96 ميجابايت و هذه لا يتناسب مع حاجة نظام Windows XP من الذاكرة فما بالك بالبرنامج الأخرى المثبتة على الجهاز و افضل أنواعه Intel و هو ياخذ من الذاكرة بقدر 8 ميجابايت كحد ادنى و غالباً ما يوصف بـ UpTo 64 - 128 و هذا الحد الأقصى للمشاركة .

شاشة العرض ( Display ) *


نوع الشاشة :
حتما تكون شاشة الجهاز المحمول مبنية على شاشات ( LCD ) والتي تعني Liquid crystal display أي شاشة الكرستال السائل و غالبا ما تنقسم إلى قسمين رئيسيين :

TFT : وهي اختصار للجملة Thin film transistor و تسمى Active-Matrix و تتميز هذه الشاشة بوضوح أكثر و بزاوية رؤية أكبر و هي تساهم في ارتفاع سعر المحمول و كذلك تعتبر أكثر استهلاكا للطاقة و مع ذلك فهي أريح للعين و قدرتها في الإضاءة أكبر .

DSTN : و تسمى كذلك ( HPA ) أو Passive Matrix و هذه الشاشة تعتبر إضاءتها أقل من سابقتها وهي أقل في الوضوح و زاوية الرؤية صغير جدا بحيث لا يمكنك مشاهدة تفاصيل الشاشة من الجنب وهي أقل كلفة .

كذلك ظهر النوع الجديد من الشاشات و هو نوع :

Wide Screen : وهذا النوع من الشاشات يتميز كما هو ظاهر من الاسم بزيادة عرض الشاشة و السبب في هذا أن تقنية الشاشات الحالية مبنية على معامل 4/3 و هي تمثل نسبة عرض الشاشة إلى ارتفاعها أي أن العرض أكبر بما يساوي الثلث ( 1/3 ) و هي تقنية قديمة ظهرت مع ظهور التلفاز و لم يتم تطويرها و مع التقنيات الحديثة في التصوير و الفيديو تم الانتقال إلى مقاس أقرب لحقيقية مسقط نظر العين بحيث أصبح معامل نسبة عرض الشاشة إلى الارتفاع يساوي 16/9 بينما التقنية السابقة تساوي 4/3 أو 12/9 و لذلك تعتبر شاشات Wide مريحة للنظر خاصة إذا كان المستخدم ينظر للشاشة من مسافة مناسبة كما أن هذه الشاشة أفضل بكثير لمشاهدة أفلام DVD و لكنها أغلى سعرا و يبقى الخيار للمستخدم .

مقاس الشاشة (Size ) :

و أما مقاس الشاشة فلا حاجة لشرح و توضيح أن شاشات ( LCD ) كلما زاد مقاسها ترتب على هذا ثلاثة أمور هي :
1- ارتفاع السعر .
2- زيادة الوزن .
3- زيادة استهلاك البطارية .
فإذا كان لديك جهازان بنفس المواصفات الأول بمقاس شاشة 15.4" و الثاني 14.1" فحتما سيكون سعر الأول أعلى لذا يجب أن تدرس مدى إمكانية تبرير هذا السعر الإضافي هل تستحق زيادة الشاشة بوصة واحدة هذه الإضافة أم لا ؟ فإذا كنت ممن يعاني من مشكلة في بصره بسبب الشاشات الصغيرة عليك بالكبيرة أيضاً هناك شاشات بمقاس 17" كما نذكرك بأن معظم الأجهزة المحمولة تحوي على منفذ VGA الذي يعطي القابلية لتوصيلة شاشة الكمبيوتر المكتبي ( CRT ) العادية بالمحمول فيما لو أحببت أن تسهل على نفسك استخدام شاشة كبيرة دون الحاجة لزيادة مقاس شاشة الجهاز طبعا حينما تكون بعيد عن منزلك ستضطر أن تتخلى عن الشاشة العادية .

دقة الشاشة ( Resolution ) :أما دقة الشاشة فهي تنقسم إلى عدة درجات معروفة كالتالي :

الشاشات القياسية
الشاشة XGA SXGA SXGA+ UXGA
الدقة 1024 × 768 1280 × 1024 1400 × 1050 1600 × 1200
التقيم مقبولة جيدة ة ة

الشاشات العريضة
الشاشة WXGA WSXGA WUXGA
الدقة 1366 × 768 1600 × 1024 1920 × 1200

فإذا وجدت شاشة تستخدم ( XGA ) و أخرى أغلى منها في القيمة و بمواصفات ( SXGA ) فلا تبخل على نفسك بهذه الزيادة التي تنفعك و لا تعتقد أن الأرخص دائما أفضل .


القرص الصلب ( Hard Disk )



حجم التخزين :
كلما زاد حجم القرص الصلب و سرعته تحسن أداء الكمبيوتر و سرعته لكن في المقابل زادت التكلفة و 40 جيجابايت أعتقد أنها مناسبة للمستخدم العادي و هناك 60 و 80 و 100 و 120 و 160 و 200 جيجابايت و قد تزيد في المستقبل .

سرعة الدوران :و هي كالتالي : O4200O rpm و O5400 rpm و O7200 rpm و كلها تقاس بالـ ( rpm ) أي دورة في الدقيقة و كلما ذات هذه السرعة ترتب عليها ما يلي :

1- زادت سرعة نقل البيانات .
2- ارتفعت حرارة القرص .
3- استهلاك بطارية أكثر .
4- زيادة الوزن .
نوع التقنية :
التقنية المستخدمة حالياً هي تقنية الـ ( IDE ) و هي تنقسم إلى قسمين :
- تقنية ( ATA ) أو ( PATA ) : و تعمل بقدرة نقل 133 ميجابايت ظاهرياً .
- تقنية ( SATA ) : تعمل على قدرة نقل من 150 إلى 300 ميجابايت ظاهرياً و تحتوي على جزم نقل بيانات أنحف .

قارئ الأقراص ( ODD )


و بواستطها نقوم بنسخ الأقراص الليزرية ( CD ) و ( DVD ) و قراءتها و هي كما يلي ( مرتبة حسب الأفضل ) :
نوع محرك الأقراص الوظيفية
DVD Super Multi يقرأ و يكتب أقراص DVD أحادية ( 4.2 جيجابايت ) و ثنائي الطبقة ( 8.4 جيجابايت ) و CD 
DVD RW يقرأ و يكتب أقراص DVD الطبقة و CD ( بنوعيها CD-R و CD-RW )
COMBO يقرأ و يكتب أقراص CD و يقرأ DVD بدون كتابة
CD Writer يقرأ و يكتب أقراص CD
CD ROM يقرا اقراص CD بدون كتابة

ملاحظة : محرك الأقراص ( DVD Super Multi ) يسمى أيضاً بـ DVD Multi و DVD Dual .

وسائل الاتصال (Communication )

و هي وسائل للاتصال بالشبكات أو نقل البيانات لاسلكياَ بين جهازين أو أكثر و منها ما يلي :

كرت الشبكة المحلية ( LAN ) :



و تسمى بـ ( NIC ) و الشبكة هي عبارة عن جهازين أو مجموعة من الأجهزة ترتبط ببعضها عن طريق هذا الكرت و يتم نقل و تبادل البيانات فيما بينها ( أشبه بالإنترنت حتى أن الشبكة المحلية تسمى إنترانت ) و تكون سرعة النقل أو الاتصال من 10 إلى100 ميجابت في الثانية و بالتالي فهي سريعة و عملية في نقل البيانات و تفي بالغرض أيضا عن طريق هذه الشبكة تستطيع الاتصال بالإنترنت بالارتباط بالجهاز الرئيسي ( الخادم : و الذي يتصل بالإنترنت مباشرة و تتصل الأجهزة الأخرى به لتصل إلى الإنترنت عن طريقه ) .

الشبكة المحلية اللاسلكية ( Wireless LAN ) :



و تسمى أيضاً بالـ ( Wi Fi ) كما هو معروف و هي عبارة عن شبكة محلية كالتي سبق ذكرها لكن الفرق هنا أنها تتصل بدون أسلاك و سرعة الاتصال فيها تصل إلى 11 ميجابت في الثانية إلى 54 ميجابت في الثانية و الآن هذه التقنية مطبقة في بعض المرافق العامة و مقاهي الإنترنت بحيث لو توفر في جهازك كرت شبكة لا سلكية أو كان مجهز بتقنية Centrino عند إذن تستطيع الاتصال بالإنترنت لاسلكياً و بسرعات عالية ( DSL ) و حديثاً ظهرت شبكات الـ ( Wi Max ) و تتميز بأنها تغطي مساحة أكبر لاسلكياً كالمدن .

أنواع التقنيات التي تدعمها كروت الشبكة اللاسلكية :

المعيار السرعة نطاق التغطية
H802.11a 54 ميجابت في الثانية 11 متر
H802.11b 11 - 20 ميجابت في الثانية 40 متر
H802.11g 54 ميجابت في الثانية 50 متر

و أفضل الأنواع هو الذي يدعم نوعين من تقنيات الشبكات اللاسلكية و هو : H802.11b\g .

لمزيد من التفاصيل : www.wi-fi.com/OpenSection/index.asp

الفاكس مودم ( Modem ) :



و هو معرف و لا يحتاج إلى تعريف ( عن طريقه تتصل بالإنترنت كذلك تستقبل الفاكسات طبعاً بدون إنترنت ) .

الأشعة تحت الحمراء ( Infraed ) :
و تسمى بـ InR و هي تقنية أصبحت قديمة الغرض منها هو نقل البيانات بين جهازين متواجهين في خط مستقيم لا تتجاوز المسافة بينهم نصف متر دون حواجز و تستخدم في بعض أجهزة الهاتف الجوال كما هو معروف .

أشعة الرديو ( Bluetooth ) :



هي تطوير لتقنية الأشعة تحت الحمراء فـ تسمح للاتصال بين أكثر من جهازين في محيط دائرة طول قطرها 10 أمتار و يمكن الاتصال حتى في حال وجود الحواجز و بسرعة أعلى و تستخدم في كثير من الجولات و الكمبيوترات الكفية و الطابعات و لوحات المفاتيح و الفأرات و السماعات و مع الوقت ستظهر أجهزة جديدة تدعم هذه التقنية لكنها ليست أفضل من شبكات الـ ( Wi Fi ) بالتأكيد .

المنافذ ( Ports )

مخرج التلفزيون ( S-Video ) :



و يسمى أيضاً ( TV Out ) و عن طريقه تستطيع وصل جهازك بالتلفزيون و عرض ما فيه عليه حتى أن بعض الكاميرات الرقمية تستخدمه و تستطيع أن تسجل ما يعرض على التلفزيون إلى جهازك بمساعدة برامج خاصة .

منفذ الشاشة ( VGA ) :

و عن طريقه تستطيع رابط شاشة كمبيوتر مكتبي ( CRT ) بجهازك المحمول كما سبق ذكره .

منفذ المودم ( RJ 11 ) :

لوصل سلك الهاتف بالكمبيوتر و ذلك للاتصال بالإنترنت أو استخدام الهاتف عن طريق الكمبيوتر كإرسال و استقبال الفاكسات ( هنا حل الكمبيوتر محل جهاز الفاكس في إرسال و استقبال الفاكسات طبعاً بدون اتصال بالإنترنت ) .

منفذ كرت الشبكة ( RJ 45 ) :

لوصل سلك أو كبل الشبكة بالكمبيوتر و السلك يرتبط طرفه الأول بجهازك و طرفه الثاني بجهاز و في حالة وجود أكثر من جهازين يمكن استخدام المفرع ( Hub ) ليكون نقطة الوصل بين هذه الأجهزة .

منفذ الناقل العام ( USB ) :

منفذ هام جداً يقوم بوصل الأجهزة الملحقة كالطابعات و الماسحة الضوئية و الفارة و لوحة المفاتيح و الفلاش دسك و الهاردسك الخارجي بالكمبيوتر و هو أسرع في نقل البيانات من المنفذ التسلسلي و المتوازي و يجب أن يكون في الجهاز منه 2 على الأقل حسب حاجتك أيضاً هناك مفرعات ( Hub ) تركب في المنفذ الواحد فيتفرغ إلى منفذين أو أكثر .

و لمنفذ الـ USB إصدارين هما :إصدار المنفذ سرعة المنفذ
USB 1.1 سرعة النقل فيه 12 ميجابت في الثانية
USB 2.0 سرعة النقل فيه 480 ميجابت في الثانية ( أي ضعف سرعة الإصدار السابق 40 مرة )

و ستلاحظ الفرق عندما تقوم بنقل كمية كبيرة من البيانات ( لنفرض 500 ميجابت ) من جهازك إلى قرص صلب خارجي أو غير ذلك .
كذلك فإن الأجهزة التي تستخدم منفذ USB 2.0 يمكن وصلها بمنفذ USB 1.1 و العكس لكن ستكون سرعة النقل في هذه الحالة هي نفس سرعة نقل USB 1.1 لذلك يفضل أن يدعم كلا الجهازين منفذ الـ USB 2.0 لكي تستفيد من السرعة العالية .

منفذ الطابعة ( LPT ) :



و يستخدم لتوصيل الطابعات بالكمبيوتر لكنه ليس أفضل من منفذ الـ USB بل أبطء في نقل البيانات للطابعة و أيضا يحتاج أن تكون الطابعة قريبة ( سلك قصير ) لذلك أبحث عن الطابعات التي تستخدم منفذ الـ USB و يفضل الإصدار الأحدث ( USB 2.0 ) و بالطبع فإن أغلب الطابعات الحديثة تدعم الـ USB لسرعته و توفره في كل جهاز .

منفذ الفارة ( PS/2 ) :



يستخدم لوصل الفارة أو لوحة المفاتيح الخارجية بالجهاز .

منفذ ( Fire Wire ) :


و يسمى بـ iLINK أو ( IEEE 1394 ) و هو من أهم المنافذ في المحمول و سرعته 400 ميجابت في الثانية و في الجيل الثاني و الذي يسمى بـ ( 1394b ) تصل سرعة النقل فيه إلى 800 ميجابت في الثانية و هو أيضا كما هي وظيفة المنافذ يقوم بربط أو وصل الأجهزة الخارجية بالكمبيوتر المحمول لنقل البيانات .

المنفذ التسلسلي ( COM ) :



ويسمى أيضا بـ ( IOIOI ) و كان سابقاً يستخدم لوصل الفأرات القديمة بالكمبيوتر أيضا بعض الكاميرات الرقمية و الشاشات و أجهزة العرض تستخدمه و كما قلت فهو قديم نوعاً ما و سرعة النقل فيه بطيئة مقارنة بالـ USB و Fire Wire .

منفذ ( PCMCI ) :



و يستخدم لوصل أحد الأجهزة الملحقة الخارجية أو القطع بالمحمول كـ كرت الشبكة اللاسلكية أو مراوح التبريد الخارجية .

قارئ البطاقات ( Card Reader ) :



و قد يسمى أحيانا بـ ( Expansion Solt ) و يستخدم لقراءة بطاقات الذاكرة و التي تشبه تلك التي بالهاتف الجوال و يختلف حسب الأنواع التي يدعمها فبعض قارئات البطاقات تقرأ ثلاث أو خمس أو ست أنواع أو نوع واحد فقط و يكتب في مواصفاته ( 1 في 6 ) حسب عدد أنواع البطاقات التي يقرئها فمثلاُ من أنواع البطاقات : SD , MMC , MS Pro , MS و غيرها كثير .

منفذ سماعة الرأس ( Headphone Out ) و المايكروفون المدمج ( Microphone In ) :

أيضا عن طريقه تستطيع وصل السماعات الخارجية بجهازك و التقاط الصوت عن طريق المايكروفون و قد تجد في بعض الأجهزة أن الميكرفون مدمج ( Mic In ) بحيث لا تحتاج إلى وصل مايكروفون بالمحمول لالتقاط الصوت .

منفذ التيار المستمر ( DC In ) :


لوصل التيار الكهربائي بالجهاز بالطبع .

البطارية ( Battery )

مدة البطارية :
تختلف البطاريات حسب قدرتها و مدة عملها بدون تغذية كهربائية فهنالك بطاريات تعمل لمدة 3 ساعات و هناك 7 ساعات ( في جهاز MSI ) و هناك 9 ساعات ( بطارية إضافية للأجهزة HP ) و هناك 10 ساعات ( كما في أجهزة LG ) .

قدرة البطارية التخزينية * :
إن مجرد عمل مقارنة ما بين جهازين بنفس المواصفات أحدهما يحوي بطارية بقدرة O4800 mAh و الأخر بطاريته بقدرة تخزينية O6400mAh سيظهر الفارق الكبير ما بين قدرات كلا الجهازين من حيث القدرة على الصمود أطول مدة بدون الاعتماد على التغذية الكهربائية .

و في النهاية فإن ( mAh ) هي أختصار لـ milli Amp Hour و اعتقد أنها تعني ملي أمبير ( وحدة قياس شدة التيار ) لكل ساعة .

نوع البطارية * :تتأكد أن البطارية من نوع ( Li-Ion ) .

محطة عمل الجهاز المحمول ( Docking Station ) *

هي عبارة عن قاعدة يوضع عليها المحمول لإضافة إمكانيات أو منافذ جديدة له ، و تتميز بتوفر مصدر للطاقة الكهربائية لها ، بالإضافة إلى انها تضيف منافذ إضافية للجهاز ، و لكل جهاز محمول ما يتناسب معه من محطات العمل لذلك ينبغي أن تنتبه لهذا الفرق ، كما توجد محطات عمل تعمل مع كافة أنواع الأجهزة المهم أن يكون في الجهاز المحمول لديك المنفذ الموصل بين هذه المحطة و جهازك المحمول فبعض الأجهزة الخفيفة الوزن ( Ultra Portable ) تأتي متضمنة لمحطة مصغرة فالجهاز لا يحوي سوى منفذ للماوس و منفذ للمحطة ، و أما المحطة فتحوي منافذ USB و منفذ COM و منفذ الطابعة LPT و منفذ للشاشة و منفذ للمودم و منفذ للشبكة و منفذ آخر لجهاز COMBO يحوي سواقة الأقراص المرنة و سواقة الأقراص الصلبة فلكم أن تتخيلو وزن هذا الجهاز و سهولة نقله بعد أن تم تفريغه من غالب هذه الأجهزة التي تتصل به عن طريق المحطة Docking Station و بعض هذه المحطات لا توحي الكثير ستجدها تحوي منفذين USB و منفذ للطابعة و بعض هذه المحطات لها قابلية إضافة أقراص صلبة و شاشة و محرك أقراص و لكنها غالية السعر و مثل هذه المحطات يمكنك أن تضعها في المنزل فلا داعي للعبث بالمقابس تركيبا و خلعا فقط تركب المحمول على المحطة و تكون الوصلات جميعها ركبت و هناك بديل عن محطة العمل ( Docking Station ) توصل عبر مقبس USB وتسمى : Replicator .

نقاط متفرقة
لوحة المفاتيح ( Keyboard ) :

و هي احد أدوات الإدخال ( Input Device ) و تختلف حسب مميزاتها مثلا وضوح الحروف و التصميم و خفة الضغط على الزر و عرض و حجم اللوحة أيضاَ قد تجد في بعض المواصفات مكتوب فيها لوحة مفاتيح مقاس 15" أو 14" تبعاً للشاشة أيضا بعض هذه اللوحات مزودة بأزرار إضافية لتشغيل الجهاز و رفع و خفض الصوت و التحكم بقارئات الأقراص و غير ذلك .

لوحة اللمس ( TouchPad ) :



و قد تسمى بالـ Pointing أي المؤشر و هي التي تحل محل الفأرة في المحمول و يمكنك إضافة الفأرة لجهازك المحمول حسب توفر منفذ PS/2 أو USB إذا كانت تدعمه .

الصوت ( Sound ) :

و هناك كروت صوت بحجم 16 بت أو 24 بت أو 128 بت أيضا هناك أنظمة للصوت مختلفة .

قارئ الأقراص المرنة ( Floppy Disk ) :

في الوقت الحالي لم يعد هناك حاجة لقارئ الأقراص المرنة نظراً لتوفر أقراص الـ CD و التى تستطيع تخزين كمية أكبر من البيانات كذلك فإن الدسك ( Floppy ) سريع التلف و بطئ في نقل البيانات رغم قلة البيانات التي يحتويها ( 1.44 ميجابايت ) أيضا هو سيشكل عبئاً علي جهازك لأنه سيزيد من وزنه و استهلاك البطارية , فأقول لك لا تكلف نفسك و تثقل جهازك بشراء قارئ أقراص مرنة قد لا تحتاجه كثيرا و أن كنت مصراً فهناك قارئات أقراص مرنة خارجية .

المؤشرات الضوئية ( Indictor ) :

و تسمى أحيانا بـ ( LED ) و تشبه تلك التي في لوحة المفاتيح و هي ميزة في بعض الأجهزة بالإضافة إلى أنها تطفي على الجهاز شكل جمالي إضافة إلى وظيفتها و منها :

المؤشر الضوئي يدل على
التيار المتردد ( AC Adapter ) تشغيل الكمبيوتر على الكهرباء
القرص الصلب ( HDD Activity ) نشاط القرص الصلب
حالة الأحرف ( Caps Lock ) تغير حالة الأحرف في لوحة المفاتيح
لوحة الأرقام ( Num Lock ) لوحة الأرقام ممكنة
الطاقة ( Power On ) الجهاز في وضع التشغيل
البطارية ( Battery Charg ) الجهاز يعمل على البطارية
الشبكة اللاسلكية ( WLAN ) هناك اتصال بشبكة لاسلكية

قد تكون هناك مؤشرات ضوئية أخرى غير ما سبق و قد لا تكون موجودة و قد تتغير مدلولاتها حسب نوع الجهاز و مميزاته .

البرامج و نظام التشغيل و التعاريف ( Software & Operation System & Drivers ) :

و منها نظام التشغيل ( Operation System ) مثل : Windows Vista و تعريبه و برامج الجهاز نفسه ( Tools ) و البرامج التي تأتي مع الجهاز ( Software ) كالأوفيس و النورتون و الريال بلير و لا تنسى معرفات الجهاز ( Drivers ) لأنها أهم شيء .

مدة الضمان ( Waran ) :

تختلف مدة الضمان و شموليته حسب الشركة ( فالوكيل جمال الجاسم يعطي ضمان على أجهزة LG لمدة 5 سنوات و يشمل جميع القطع و الاستبدال الفوري ) و قد يهم البعض مراكز الصيانة و مدى انتشارها و يختلف المستخدمين من حيث حاجتهم لمراكز الصيانة .

الوزن ( Weight ) :

إذا كنت كثير التنقل و تحتاج إلى رفقة جهازك فيفضل أن تبحث عن جهاز خفيف الوزن لا يكون عبئاً عليك تستطيع حمله معك أينما ذهبت و أخف جهاز وزناً اعتقد من شركة SONY و وزنه 800 جرام لكنه بشاشة عرض 10" و ظهرت في عام 2003 م أجهزة LG و التي تميزت عموماُ بخفة وزنها مقارنة بمواصفاتها و هناك أنواع الـ Tablet Notebook من LG ذات الوزن الخفيف بشاشة عرض 12" قابلة للدوران و تعمل كلوحة كتابة و بالنسبة لي فإني أرى أن الأجهزة بوزن 3 كيلوجرام فما فوق ثقلية علي فماذا ترى أنت .


أسئلة تساعدك على حصر الأجهزة لاختيار المناسب

احصر الأجهزة التي أعجبتك و المتوفرة في السوق ( المحل الذي ستشتري منه ) و ابدأ بتطبيق هذه الأسئلة عليها :
- كم رصدت من المال لتشتري به الجهاز ؟ 
- هل مواصفات الجهاز أقرب للمواصفات التي حددتها ( كحد أدنى ) ؟ 
- هل شكل الجهاز و تصميمه يناسبك أو أعجبك ؟ 
- هل مدة عمل البطارية لا تعيق عملك على الجهاز ؟ 
- هل الجهاز خفيف عليك و تستطيع حمله أينما ذهبت ؟ 
- هل تهمك مدة سريان الضمان و ما يشمل ؟ 
- هل الجهاز يحتوي على مميزات قد تحتاجها في المستقبل بسعر مغري ؟ 
- بعد تجربتك أو استخدامك للجهاز هل أعجبك ؟
اتركوا ردودا حياكم الله

----------


## زهره التوليب

راااااااائع جدا
مشكور ويسلموا ايديك

----------


## غسان

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

مشكووووور ... الله يخليلنا الايسر

----------


## Ultimate

بصراحه موضوع متميز جدا 
عجبني  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

مشكور اخي عالموضوع
انا جهازي نوع HP  بعتبر ال HP من افضل الاجهزة واطولها عمر بنصحكم فيه

----------


## nawayseh

:SnipeR (27):

----------


## MR.X

فعلا موضوع ضخم ومميز .

----------


## Fawaz555

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## أفياء

شكرا جدا لك

وبارك الله فيكم على هذه المعلومات القيمة بالفعل

----------


## _Sa!F_

Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks

----------

